# Where did/does everyone go to college?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm about to start my freshman year at the University of Pittsburgh(go panthers) in their chemistry program and I was wondering if anyone wants to share their alma mater.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Im starting UTSA in the fall, business major.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I didn't graduate, but I went to Lynchburg College for a year, with an English major


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Florida Tech


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Iowa State


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I graduated from Penn State.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Grand Valley State University


(D2 school in Michigan)


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

University of Texas at Austin - Physics

TR


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Montana state university - Economics

Senior this year.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

A.A. Simon's Rock College of Bard
B.A. University of Washington
M.S. University of Florida
Ph.D. University of Florida


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Gonna graduate from Shepherd University this year with a B.A in Business Management
Going to go for the Master at either WVU or painfully enough... Georgetown...


----------

